# VJTI/COEP admission..



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 9, 2008)

Can anyone from VJTI or COEP please tell how many marks do I need in MH-CET to get admission in these colleges?
And how many marks for reserved seats for sc?

And will my AIEEE marks do me any benifit in admissions??

Thanks!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 9, 2008)

There is an AIEEE quota in these colleges.
You ll need atleast 189/200 to get into VJTI. Atleast 189 was the cutoff 2 years back when I was trying.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

MH-CET for what? I have got friends in VJTI prolly I can get information. I don't know much about engineering and it's exams, myself.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 9, 2008)

*www.dte.org.in - Directorate of technical Education


----------



## mail2and (Apr 10, 2008)

Sourabh here studies at VJTI. He may be able to help you with your query.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 10, 2008)

isn't 189\200 a lil too high.


----------



## slugger (Apr 10, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> isn't 189\200 a lil too high.



d number of AIEEE reserved seats very few and outside of IITs and NIT, in Mah VJTI is one of the permier engg insti as is COEP

cutoffs bound to be out of the charts

VJTI and COEP also have their own entrance exams (autonomus bodies). if elligible, cutoffs will be a _lil'_ lower


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope VJTI,SGIT and COEP don't have separate entrance exams.. Just that they don't conduct admissions through the CAP forms.
@Devil yea but loads of people do get above that.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 10, 2008)

And how much is the cutoff for AIEEE in VJTI or COEP?
And what do they consider if 2 candidates have same marks? Board marks or AIEEE marks??


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2008)

AFAICR They consider the M->P->C marks in AIEEE first. Then the 12th marks and then 10th board.


----------



## Anuradha.J (May 4, 2009)

Is there a AIEEE quota in VJTI, Mumbai(for outside Mahrashtra)?? If yes, what is the cutoff???


----------

